# Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?



## Theo (10. Okt. 2011)

Moin und bitte nicht teeren und federn.

Ich habe noch massenweise unterschiedlich breite Abschnitte von Bitumen- Schweißbahnen über.
Nun ist mir die Idee gekommen mit diesen Streifen "Steinfolie"   selber zu bauen in dem ich die Bahn soweit anwärme, das ich verschiedene Kieskörnungen sozusagen anklebe, ähnlich wie frischen Beton mit Kies besanden und damit mein Steilufer schützen. 
Ich weiß nur nicht ob das Bitumen giftige Stoffe an das Wasser abgeben?
Das der Rollkies nicht hält schließe ich aus, da ich damit schon "Trockenübungen" gemacht habe. Das kann man schütteln soweit sich die Bahnen schütteln lassen, da fällt nichts ab.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bitumen im Teich?


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich kategorisch sagen das das nix für den Teich ist. 
wenn man aber überlegt, wo diese Bahnen überall eingesetzt werden, dann tendiere ich eher: je nach Bahn vermutlich einsetzbar.  
Es Gibt halt Dachbahnen (als Unterlagsbahn und oft bei Gartenhäusern mitgeliefert) die sind nicht UV Beständig und zersetzen sich sehr schnell. 
Bitumen wird großflächig an Gebäuden eingesetzt , teilweise im direkten Erdverbau. 
Wenn es da schädigende Substanzen gäbe, dann hätte man eigentlich doch schon was hören müssen. 
Ist dieses schwarze Zeug was man zwischen den Steinen an der See zur Küstensicherung findet nicht auch teils Bitumen. Da hätte es doch längst Proteste gegeben. 

Ich bin auch gespannt , was es dazu für Meinungen gibt.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Theo (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Hallo Wuzzel.


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Es Gibt halt Dachbahnen (als Unterlagsbahn und oft bei Gartenhäusern mitgeliefert) die sind nicht UV Beständig und zersetzen sich sehr schnell.
> Ich bin auch gespannt , was es dazu für Meinungen gibt.
> Gruß Wuzzel



Danke für deinen Beitrag.
Bei den Resten die ich habe handelt es sich um Hochwertiges Material das bei einer Dachsanierung einer namhaften Bank anfiel.UV stabil ist das Zeug und auch wenn es kalt ist noch flexibel. Das brachte mich ja auf die Idee damit die Folie zu Kaschieren. Ich sehe die Gefahr im ständigen Kontakt mit dem Wasser.
Mal sehen was noch an Meinungen kommt.


----------



## Benseoo7 (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Moin Theo,
ich glaube, dass die Absonderung der Bahnen nicht gut ist. Es ist Bitum und hat bestimmt bei Sonneneinstrahlung oder bei bestimmten Temperaturen im Sommer schlechte Eigenschaften. Kann es nicht Garantieren aber ich selber komme vom Bau ( Sporthallen Bau - Schwingböden ). Habe selber mit Voranstrich und Bitumbahnen zur Isolierung der Bodenplatte sehr viel zu tun aber ich an deiner Stelle würde keine Schweißbahnen dafür nehmen. Wie gesagt null erfahrung nur Bauchgefühl. Obwohl das teure Zeug aus dem Markt mit Kies bestreuselt ja auch als Grundlage wohl mit Bitum ist. Ich glaube aber anders behandelt als die Bitumbahnen für`s Dach.

MfG

Ben


----------



## Limnos (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Hi

Vor Jahren hatte unser regionales Klärwerk einen Klärteich aus Schweißbahnen gebaut. Er wurde ein Eldorado für Wasserflöhe, bzw auch Wasserflohfänger, solange er nicht eingezäunt war. Auch Wasserinsekten waren darin. Ich schließe zwar nicht aus, dass die Schweißbahn irgendetwas abgibt, halte es aber für wenig wahrscheinlich, dass dabei eine Schädigungsschwelle überschritten wird. Immerhin sind in Flüssigbitumen wesentlich mehr an Lösungsmittel, und auch das habe ich nach Trocknen und Ablüften für Teiche schadlos verwendet.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## buddler (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

hallo!
bitumen wird keine chemische verbindung mit wasser (egal ob basisch oder sauer)eingehen.
den einzigen nachteil den du wahrscheinlich erwarten mußt,ist die sprödigkeit des materials bei kälte.nehme mal an,dass die steinchen sich bei kälte dann von den bahnen lösen werden.
bin mal auf den test gespannt.
gruß jörg


----------



## koifischfan (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*



> ..., dass die steinchen sich bei kälte dann von den bahnen lösen werden.


Die Steinchen sind Schiefer.
Warum sollten sie sich lösen? Auf dem Dach verlegt funktioniert das doch auch.


----------



## buddler (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

?hö?wieso schiefer?theo wollte seine bahnen selber herstellen.und die sind nun mal aus kies.
auf dem dach sind die bahnen ja auch verschweißt und liegen plan auf.im teich wird sich das wohl kaum bewerkstelligen lassen.
und eine gewisse sprödigkeit bei den bahnen ist nun mal nicht zu leugnen.wenn die teile nun gebogen auf dem teichrand liegen und das eis dagegen drückt,wird sich meines erachtens nach, so manches steinchen lösen.
aber ich lass mich gern vom gegenteil überzeugen.wenns klappt,könnte man so manchen euro sparen.da wäre ich gewiss der erste ,der dies nachmachen würde.
gruß jörg


----------



## koifischfan (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Uups, da habe ich wohl etwas ungenau gelesen.


----------



## Theo (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Moin Moin.
Vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare. Die Pappe ist auch bei diesen Temperaturen noch recht elastisch.
Da ich in diesem Jahr sicherlich nicht fertig werde mit dem Umbau, vor allem dem Gestalten der Flachwasserzone, werde ich den Winter nutzen um die Pappe unter verschiedenen Bedingungen zu testen.
Mein Bedenken gingen bislang mehr in die Richtung das da was ans Wasser abgegeben werden kann/könnte.
Wenn es die Zeit hergibt werde ich einige Fotos von verschiedenen Formen machen...vielleicht zum WE.
Noch mal kurz zu den Bahnen. Die Seite mit dem Schiefer, soweit überhaupt noch vorhanden, ist unten da ich ja die Schweißseite aufschmelze und mit Steinen bestreue. Sie geht ja nicht über die ganze Stufe sondern soll nur den ungeschützten Folieüberstand schützen und wird dann durch größere Steine in der Flachzone gestützt und gehalten.
@ Buddler


> .wenns klappt,könnte man so manchen euro sparen.


Das ist der Hauptgedanke dabei denn 12€ für 1mx0,6 Steinfolie kann ich nicht ausgeben, dazu brauche ich zu viel.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Hallo Theo,
wenn hier keiner will, dann werde ich mal eben meinen "Senf" dazu abgeben... .
Bitumen besteht nicht nur aus wasserunlöslichen Bestandteilen. Wichtig ist ebenso der Fakt, dass das Material selbst Nährstoff für viele Mikroorgansmen ist.
Das bedeutet, Du tust Dir überhaupt keinen Gefallen, solch ein Material in den Teich zu bringen, selbst wenn kein "Ölfilm" auftritt, und das Wasser keine Geruchsveränderung zeigt.
Mein Problem wären die im Bitumen enthaltenen Phenole und krebserzeugenden Kohlenwasserstoffe (Polyaromaten), die ich lieber nicht direkt freisetzen würde.
Hinsichtlich der restlichen Eigenschaften scheint es sich in Deinem Fall um ein mehr glasfaserbasiertes Material zu handeln (Dachpappe = bitumengetränkte Pappe).
Aus der Eigenschaft, dass auf Bitumen viele Mikroorganismen leben, und in einem solchen Wasser viele Tiere leben, würde ich nichts geben - oder warum ist heute Phenol als Desinfektionsmittel verboten? Die wirklich gefährlichen Inhaltsstoffe im Bitumen kannst Du nicht sicher nachweisen, und deren Wirkung ist nicht akut, darum lieber die Finger davon! 
jetzt frag' mich bitte nicht, wieso man Regenwasser von "Pappdächern" auffangen darf, bzw. dieses nicht gesondert behandelt wird.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Ich weis nur, dass zu DDR Zeiten viele Teiche aus solchen Bahnen gebaut wurden da es keine Folie gab. Da kam es oft zu Undichtigkeiten - ob die Inhaltsstoffe ein Problem für Tiere darstellen könnten, 

ich denke die Steine könnten sich relativ schnell lösen, auch bei selber auf Teichfolie kleben könnte es nach einiger Zeit dazu kommen.

Ebenso bietest Du mit Steinfolie eine größere, rauhere Oberfläche für die Ansiedlung von Algen die dann eher schwer zu entfernen sind als wie wenn sie direkt an der Folie kleben.


----------



## Theo (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Moin Moin.
Ich denke das ich mich nach einer anderen Alternative zum Abdecken der Folie umsehen werde.
Die Gefahr den Neuen Teich gleich wieder falsch zu bauen ist dann wohl doch zu groß.

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir mit Rat zur Seite standen


----------



## Gartenzwerg123 (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*



> Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich kategorisch sagen das das nix für den Teich ist.


Genau das würde ich auch sagen. Wenn ich folgendermaßen überlege, komme ich auf folgende Herkunft.

Rohöl -> Bitumen -> Dachpappe

Meiner Meinung nach kann das nicht gesund sein, schon gar nciht für die Fische


----------



## Eugen (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Dachpappe im Teich, geht das?*

Hoi
Ich kanns nicht lassen 
Bitumen ist  wasserunlöslich und sogar inert gg, nichtoxidierenden Säuren und Basen.
Ergo dürfte wohl auch Dachpappe kein Problem darstellen.
Um an die hochmolekularen KWs ranzukommen,müßten die Fische die Pappe schon anknabbern. 
Ausserdem sollte bei einem richtig gestalteten Teich eh keine Folie/Pappe sichtbar sein.


----------

